

Ask HN: Does HN keep a list of newly launched websites? - trailsix

I couldn't find such a list on HN or searching Google so I created a prototype today.  It's basic, but something that could be very useful and interesting.  I'd like to grow the list.  If you have a site that has launched recently or will be launching soon then send it to me and I'll put it on the site.   uStew.com
======
jiggity
You know what would be cool?

If you built an automated scraper that would pick up "stealth" sites (i.e.
LaunchRock pages) from various tech publications, Twitter, Facebook when the
founders send out links to their friends and family.

Your script checks everyday if those sites are still stealth. The day those
sites go unstealth, you put them into a browsable pile.

What you get is a fun site where, on any given day, you can browse through the
newest of the new products unveiling on the web without having to rely on tech
publications to break them.

.

This was an exercise of a theory I'm working on that helps you generate good
ideas. I've been thinking of writing a blog post about this. For now, here are
the core ingredients used to make this idea good.

.

The emotive elements used:

\- The joy when browsing through Show HN posts.

\- Getting rid of the pain of having to keep current with tech blogs.

\- Eliminates frustration knowing that tech blogs report only on a small
number of products.

\- Illicit joy of discovering sites before they are meant to go fully public.

\- Meritocratic feel of evaluating each site directly.

\- No need to divulge personal email.

.

Key UI elements you can use to magnify the joy:

\- Very simple and straightforward keybind that lets you flick through recent
"launched" site screenshot. (Using some of the wonderful website screenshot
apps here.)

\- Ability to take a look at a detailed chart of all the sites under
monitoring / # of days in "stealth" / some metric of hype, popularity. Allow
sorting by each of those modes.

.

Launch Plan:

\- Just release the daily viewer and a simple chart of all the monitored
sites. Post on HN in a week.

\- Become a new "habit" time waster site for startup founders to browse
through everyday.

\- Easy monetization of tech audience traffic.

Let me know how it goes!

~~~
trailsix
Thanks for the input jiggity! Great ideas, especially the UI screenshots. I do
wonder how many sites are launching each day. Or for that matter, apps, site
relaunches, new features, etc.

It's more fun to code then to dig into that research so we'll see where this
takes us first.

------
sagacity
uStew.com -

403 Forbidden You don't have permission to access / on this server.
Additionally, a 500 Internal Server Error error was encountered while trying
to use an ErrorDocument to handle the request.

What gives?

------
pdenya
[http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=show+hn](http://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/all&q=show+hn)
works for me.

